# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  28 nëntor 2009, 97 vjetori i Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë

## Albo

28 nëntori është një nga ditët më të bekuara te kalendarit shqiptar. Kjo ditë është festa më e madhe kombëtare për ne shqiptarët pasi brenda saj festojmë shumë festa.

- 28 nëntor, 1443 - Rikthimi triumfant i Gjergj Kastriotit në Kruje (Nentori i Pare)
- 28 nëntor 1912 - Ngritja e flamurit në Vlorë dhe shpallja e pavarësisë (Nëntori i Dytë)
- 28 nëntor 1944 - Clirimi i Shqiperisë nga pushtimi nazifashist (Nëntori i Tretë)

Në këtë 28 nëntor, kemi edhe një gëzim ndryshe nga vitet e tjera, pasi ky 28 nëntor e gjen Kosovën si shtet sovran e të pavarur. Viti i parë ky ku shqiptarët në Kosovë dhe shteti kosovar do të festojë së bashku me shtetin am shqiptar.

*GËZUAR FESTËN KOMBËTARE, DITËN E PAVARËSISË!
GËZUAR 96 VJETORIN E SHTETIT SHQIPTAR!
GËZUAR 100 VJETORIN E GJUHËS SHQIPE!
GËZUAR 64 VJETORIN E ÇLIRIMIT TË SHQIPËRISË!
*

Por krahas urimeve të kësaj dite të shënuar, desha t'iu ftoj që të reflektoni për disa minuta dhe të shprehni edhe mendimet tuaja mbi këto cështje:

- Cilat janë arritjet më të mëdha të popullit shqiptar në këto 100 vjetët e fundit?
- Cilat janë sfidat më të mëdha të kohës në të cilat jetojmë?
- Cilat janë aspiratat tuaja kombëtare për të ardhmen?


Gëzuar për shumë vjet,
Albo

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Gezuar Festat Kombetare...

----------


## DI_ANA

Gezuar Festat Kombetare.

----------


## kepi

*Gezuar Festat Kombetare.*

----------


## sam1r

Gezuar Festen Gjithkombtare, gjith Shqiptareve kudo qe jane :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## emmi

mbare kombit shqipetar i uroj gezuar diten e shenjte te pavaresise........

----------


## oliinter

gezuar festen vellezer e motra.

----------


## rovip

Jemi Apo Sjemi Ne Feste...?!
Pa Kosoven E Lire Sikur Te Ngez Ne Gryk Gezimi...
Vepra E Te Pareve Na Therret Si Amanet ,te Bashkohemi E Te Rilindim Kombin Shqiptare !

----------


## white-knight

Gezuar per shume vjet shqiptarve nga do qe jane.Qofte  nje vit i mbare ky per kombin tone te shenjte,dhe qofte vullneti i Zotit dhe i shqiptarve  qe 100 vjetorin ta gezojme me nje antarsim ne BE  :perqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: 
Gezuar!

----------


## bili99

Gezuar   28   Nentorin,   Festen  e   Flamurit   me   gjithe   permbajtjen  ne   vehte,  nderkaq  qe   shqiptaret   jane  te  ndare   fizikisht   ne   Ballkan  dhe  ne   gjithe   boten.  Ne  jemi te  bashkuar   ne      festime...nen   nje   flamur !
Krahas   jubileve  qe   permend  nismetari i temes-Forumit   z.Albo  eshte   edhe nje   jubile  tek  shqiptaret  e  Illinoisit   55   vjetori  i   organizimit   te   manifestimit   te  Festes  se  Flamurit..
Shkurt   per   pyetjet  e  Albos  nga  pikshikim   im:

Pavarsia  e  Kosoves
Sfida   Ekonomia  e  te  dy  shteteve  Shqiptare   dhe   bashkpunimi  ne  mes  dhe   me  nderkombtaret  per   nje   ardheri  me   te  lumtur  te  shqiptareve.
Ardhmeria:   bashkimi  i  shqiptareve   ne   Ballkan.

Gezuar!

me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## Paulus

Urime gjithë shqiptarëve Ditën e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë dhe njëkohësisht Ditën e Flamurit Kombëtar. Ta përkujtojmë këtë ditë sepse Shpallja e Pavarësisë u bë për të gjitha Tokat Shqiptare - 4 vilajetet. Uroj që një ditë ta festojmë Ditën e Flamurit sëbashku në një shtet të vetëm shqiptar.

----------


## Bujar Dragaj

GEZUAR SHQIPTAR gezuar dita e flamurit tone ILIRIAN

----------


## prenceedi

> 28 nëntori është një nga ditët më të bekuara te kalendarit shqiptar. Kjo ditë është festa më e madhe kombëtare për ne shqiptarët pasi brenda saj festojmë shumë festa.
> 
> - 28 nëntor, 1443 - Rikthimi triumfant i Gjergj Kastriotit në Kruje (Nentori i Pare)
> - 28 nëntor 1912 - Ngritja e flamurit në Vlorë dhe shpallja e pavarësisë (Nëntori i Dytë)
> - 28 nëntor 1944 - Clirimi i Shqiperisë nga pushtimi nazifashist (Nëntori i Tretë)
> 
> Në këtë 28 nëntor, kemi edhe një gëzim ndryshe nga vitet e tjera, pasi ky 28 nëntor e gjen Kosovën si shtet sovran e të pavarur. Viti i parë ky ku shqiptarët në Kosovë dhe shteti kosovar do të festojë së bashku me shtetin am shqiptar.
> 
> *GËZUAR FESTËN KOMBËTARE, DITËN E PAVARËSISË!
> ...


  1-Pavaresia Clirimi ivendit 
  2-Pavaresia e Kosoves
  3-Bashkimi i gjithe Shqipetareve ne nje shtet te vetem.

----------


## ERLE

Gezuar Festat!Urime ju e gjith Shqipetareve kudo ndodhur.Komentet them ti permbledh ne disa vargje:
Shqipetare kudo qe jini
mbare botes an e mbane
hallet u zbut emigrimi
por mos harroni vatane.

I dashur ngelet Atdheu
dhe pse s`eshte atje kudo
ty te lindi e ushqeu
ndaj te miren ja kerko

Me themelet qe jane hedhur
ne c`do vit shikon ndryshime
do vij dita per tu mbledhur
largesise i le kujtime.

Kujtimet ngelen te mira
kur ti vjen atje ku ishe
sepse kjo s`ishte deshira
qe ti vendin e braktise.

Eshte apel zemre
qe ne e leshojm
jemi prej nje nene
ndaj t`mos e lendojme..

----------


## hajla

*URIME FESTA GJITHE KOMBTARE.....!*

"POR VETEM URIMET NUK MJAFTOJN,
PER DERI SA TROJET NUK I MBROJM
HAPENI SYT I MADHE E I VOGEL
MOS T'NA BEJE BOTA LODER
QOFSHE BEKUAR SHQIPTARI
KOSOVE DHE SHQIPERI
TETOV E QAMERI
ULEQIN E TIVAR 
PRESHEV E GOSTIVAR
KETO NUK KAN TE NDAR
TE BASHKUAR SHQIPTAR....NDAJ-GEZUAR

NGA-Hajla Rugovase

----------


## EDLIN

*GEZUAR FESTEN KOMBETARE*

Me pelqen kjo kenge dhe ju pershendes me te :

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=lxpcIqHK-cw

----------


## oliinter

me pelqeu qe edhe shqiptaret e mbetur ne territorin e serbise kishin festuar festen e pavaresise me flamuj shqiptar ne duar dhe ne apartamentet e tyre.

mos u trembni o shqiptar se ka ardhur koha qe te gjithe te ngrihemi dhe te fitojm lirine tone.

----------


## aspira

Ju uroj gjithashtu gezuar festen e clirimit! Mendoj se shqiptaret duhet te jene me te bashkuar, me te integrueshem dhe me te dashur me njeri-tjetrin.
 Per nje Shqiperi sic te paret donin, per nje vendlindje te ruajtur, per nje nder te mbrojtur, per nje komb fisnik, per nje ideal te gjalle dhe per nje besim plot optimizem.
 Duhet vetem ta permbushim ate qe te meparshmit jane munduar ta ndertojne dhe ta permiresohemi me arsimimin e gjithanshem dhe edukimin atdhetar te te rinjve.

----------


## elsushja

urime njher festa e 28 nentorit flm per sms per temen se di qka te them flm per mirkuptim :syte zemra:

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Urime 28 nentori

28 nentori esht poashtu edhe ditelindja e heroit kombetar Adem Jashari.
Si dhe dalja e UCK-se per here te pare ne publik.

----------

